# Dave Pollack.... THANK YOU for making this Holiday season better for all of us



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just wanted to put up a public THANK YOU post to Dave Pollack for 25 days in a row of incredibly entertaining Christmas videos!!!!!
The amount of effort to make all of these arrangements, edit all of this stuff, and coordinate everything, must’ve been an undertaking that none of us can really truly grasp. I am sure his wife will be happy to have him back again. 

I’m thankful for the amazing arrangements, fantastic musicianship, and the many great players that I got introduced to.

As we hit the end of this awful 2020 year, just a heartfelt thank you to Dave and the others who have been putting up clips for our entertainment. Dave’s 25 videos in a row——over-the-top fantastic!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Happy Holidays, Mark


----------



## southernutahsaxman (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree!!! I have loved the videos and the holiday cheer and good feelings it brought to all. Thanks, Dave!!!!

Joe "SouthernUtahSaxMan"


----------



## chilehed (Sep 17, 2013)

Hear hear!!


----------



## barisaxer (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for making the Holidays so much more! Dave your the man.


----------



## Humbardi (Mar 9, 2011)

Many thanks , Dave...!


----------



## Dave Pollack (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow - thanks so much Mark!! I know I say this a lot, but I really appreciate the support and kinds words from you and everyone else here and wherever my videos are posted. It's a funny feeling posting a video, because I've already heard it a thousand times before anyone else has, and soon as it goes live I always wonder if people will enjoy it. Obviously I like making these, but it's the support from all of you that keeps me going. Trust me - this took an INCREDIBLY large amount of time, and if I was just "doing it for myself" there's no way I would do something like this! 

Thank you again for everything, and I'm so glad that you enjoy these videos and have gotten to know/hear some amazing musicians this month. That was the point of this year's series - collaborate with musicians that some people have heard of but others have not. Either way, they all played SO well and I am honored to have worked with them.

Onward and upward - here's to a great (at least better than 2020) 2021!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

You set the gold standard with these videos.
Thanks again for all you do!


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

10mfan said:


> You set the gold standard with these videos.
> Thanks again for all you do!


ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## motteatoj (Nov 14, 2014)

It is an amazing tradition you have started.
However, you have a problem (same problem each year) in having to keep topping yourself!
This year seemed especially incredible, we sure all needed this great boost.
You may need to dig up Coltrane to top it!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I felt the same exact way! How are you possibly going to out do this? The nice thing is, he doesn’t need to. Just put up whatever you can and we will enjoy it. 
There are so many people putting up great videos, and it’s been a real pleasure to be able to enjoy these every day.


----------

